# go pro supermoto



## btipsword1 (Jan 30, 2012)

got it out of storage for the 55 degree day on my lunch break! haha


----------



## Coolwizard (Feb 28, 2009)

Nice way to spend a lunch break!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

NICE!


----------

